# lone parent benefit if living at home with parents



## laneyba (4 Nov 2011)

I'm a very stressed mother of one. My maternity benefit has just finished last week and the job that I was meant to be going back to has closed down so have absolutely no income! 

I had to move home as I couldn't afford rent etc. 

When I went to the social welfare office they told me to apply for lone parent allowance even though I'm still with my partner just not liviing together. 

I really hope im eligable for this because im so so broke Im getting stressed!

But i just heard from someone who used to work in welfare office that I wont get a penny if living at home! Is this true? 

Please tell me it isnt true and that il get something.


----------



## sammi (4 Nov 2011)

Hi Laneyba. I know loads of single mothers who still live with there parents and get the Lone Parents Payment. However if you move in with your partner or he moves in with you and your parents you won't be entitled to it... maybe in that case you could apply for job seekers allowance..


----------



## gipimann (4 Nov 2011)

Yes, laneyba, as sammi said, the fact that you're still living at home won't bar you from One Parent Family Payment. If you're available for work, you may be eligible for jobseeker's benefit (if you worked recently). 

You should be seeking maintenance from your partner as he is liable to maintain his child.

If you have no income while waiting on your SW claim, you can apply for Supplementary Welfare Allowance, which is administered by Dept of Social Protection staff who are generally based at your local Health Centre. It's a means-tested payment, and anything you are paid will be taken from the arrears of your One Parent Family Payment (or Jobseeker's, if you qualify).


----------



## laneyba (4 Nov 2011)

Thanks for that I am just worried that it will be means tested. Does that mean it isn't means tested then and I should get full lone parent allowance? And yes partner is paying maintenance and buys stuff,  he sees child all the time as we still together we just couldn't afford to stay living together.


----------



## gipimann (4 Nov 2011)

Both SWA and One Parent Family Payment are means-tested on any income & savings you might have (but not on any income or savings your parents have).

Maintenance received is assessed as means.   If you were paying rent or mortgage, the first €95.23 of maintenance wouldn't be counted, but as you are living at home, then it will be counted as income and assessed against you.


----------



## fi3110 (2 Jan 2013)

Hi laneyba, I am in a similar situation as yourself where I am renting and cannot afford it anymore.  I was wondering if it all worked out for you.  My only option is for to move home again but I'm afraid that my parents income which is not much may be affected.


----------



## gipimann (3 Jan 2013)

Your parents income (I'm assuming it's a social welfare payment of some kind) should not be affected if you move home - as I mentioned in an earlier post, one parent family payments are means tested on your income and savings, not on that of your parent(s).

Similarly, they would not be means-tested on your income.


----------



## Mammy2013 (17 Jul 2013)

I am in a similar situation with my daughter but my question is, Is the one parent family payment backdated to when your child is born?


----------



## gipimann (17 Jul 2013)

I have answered your question in your other thread.


----------

